# OT: Super Bowl Ads



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I LOVED the Budweiser Zebra watches instant replay commercial!

When he said JACKASS, it made me think of all my pals on this board! 

:laugh: 

What are your favs? Here are my top five, oops six!

Budweiser Zebra watches instant replay
Anheuser-Busch Beer Drinker in clown suit grosses out patrons
Pepsi Twist with the Osbournes/Donny and Marie
H&R Block - Willie Nelson
Fed EX - Cast Away
Anheuser-Busch - Beach goer's pick up line/conch shell bites him


USA Today's Ad Meter 

10 most popular ads 
Company Description Score 
Anheuser-Busch Football-playing Clydesdales turn to zebra referee to review call on replay. 8.99 
Anheuser-Busch Guy sidesteps "no pets" rule at bar by using his dog as a hairdo. 8.85 
Pepsi/Sierra Mist Zoo baboon catapults to cool off in a nearby polar bear pool. 8.54 
Anheuser-Busch Strongman contest to lift fridge of Bud Light hijacked by fans. 8.44 
Anheuser-Busch Buddy warns guy his fiancée will look like her mother in 20 years. 8.40 
Reebok Terry Tate, "Office Linebacker," enforces office rules with gusto. 8.22 
Pepsi/Sierra Mist Dog cools its master with fire hydrant blast. 8.07 
Anheuser-Busch Beer drinker in clown suit grosses out bar patrons. 7.80 
Pfizer/Trident Fifth dentist from Trident's "four out of five dentists" claim is bitten by a squirrel. 7.75 
Anheuser-Busch Beachgoer's pickup line with conch shell bites him back. 7.69


Click here to see the Ads!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I say the Zebra, also the FedEX. The Clown commercial was funny until the hot dog line, that was just a little too far for mixed company.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

It was a little gross for mixed company, I agree. But the sick side of me was laughing my rear off!
:laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I liked the Zebra one, as well, and I, too, thought of this board 

I liked the one with the dog and the bar (the Budweiser one), too, but other than that I didn't really find any of them all that great.

The Haynes Jordan/Chan ad was horrible (having Jordan emote for 25 seconds or so is not my idea of a good time), although I gotta admit I like the idea of a tagless T-Shirt 

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> I LOVED the Budweiser Zebra watches instant replay commercial!
> 
> When he said JACKASS, it made me think of all my pals on this board!


Hmmmm.......and I had that mental picture of Donaghy's face pasted to one of those. :laugh:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Actually now that I think of it the office linebacker was my favorite. I even thought to myself "I need to get one of those." Then I realized I would be the one getting drilled all the time.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

The Zebra and the Fed-EX Castaway were my favorites.

The funniest commercial I've seen in a long time, however, did not play during the Super Bowl. And, no, I'm not talking about the Miller Lite girls (although that is funny).

It's one of the ESPN commercials with the guys playing "bounce the ball onto the shelf". The one that really cracks me up is the one where one guy gets mad, throws the ball at the others and demands a rematch. The others tell him to chill. For some reason, I crack up every time I see that guy throw the ball in anger.


BTW, the greatest commercial of ALL TIME was done by Pizza Hut for the Final Four - probably about 10 years ago. It showed a young boy all alone on a basketball court, doing what we all have done - playing a game in his mind with the crowd going wild. He did his own play-by-play and color commentary, reporting on how he was "triple teamed but dribbles right around everyone including his big brother ???? (can't remember the brother's name)", and finally taking the last shot to win the game as the clock ticks down.

3-2-1-"He shoots" - then watches as the ball sails towards the basket - and hits the backboard, not even drawing iron. The crowd in his mind goes silent. The boy looks dejected. Then he looks to his right, then to his left to see if anyone is watching, and a smile crosses his face as he says, "He was FOULED!" and jumps into the air to celebrate as the crowd once again goes wild.

Absolutely classic. I wish I would have gotten it on tape.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Is there any website where I can download these ads...specially the MJ and Jackie Chan one, and I heard there is a Yao Ming one, but I think I missed that.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Actually now that I think of it the office linebacker was my favorite. I even thought to myself "I need to get one of those." Then I realized I would be the one getting drilled all the time.


Terry Tate ... here's Reebok's link to the commercial:

http://terrytate.reebok.com/watch.asp


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> Is there any website where I can download these ads...specially the MJ and Jackie Chan one, and I heard there is a Yao Ming one, but I think I missed that.


The USA today link from my first post will get you to all of them.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Pepsi Twist -- Just listening to Ozzy Osbourne gets me laughing. Then to see Donny and Marie in the commercial, it was priceless! Definitely the best Super Bowl commercial that I've seen in a while.
Gatorade -- The current MJ vs. the former MJ was really fun to see. Then MJ from UNC come to play at the end, that made quite the funny commercial! Definitely a favorite of mine.
FexEx -- "So, out of curiosity, what was in the package?" "Oh, just a satellite phone, fishing pole, etc." :grinning:
Visa -- "Write a check?" "(Points to sign) Yo." "Yao." "Yo!" "Yao!" "Yo!!" "Write a check?" "Yo!" .... It continues. I guess I enjoyed all the NBA-related commercials. 
[/list=1]


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I love the Yao Ming ads, I love it, I love it, love it, love it, best ads ever!!! I Love it sooooo much man!!! It's soooo good!!! I love it! love it!!

(sorry, I was so hyper...)


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> I love the Yao Ming ads, I love it, I love it, love it, love it, best ads ever!!! I Love it sooooo much man!!! It's soooo good!!! I love it! love it!!
> 
> (sorry, I was so hyper...)


That's what toilet scrubbing will do to you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I liked the Ad that showed the Tampa Bucs beating the Oakland Raiders.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what toilet scrubbing will do to you.


man..that ad is soooo off the chart....it's just THAT good!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Terry Tate ... here's Reebok's link to the commercial:
> ...


Terry Tate is the best!! Thanks for the link Dynasty!! That was the best commercial by far.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll toss my vote in for the Zebra commercial. That was absolutely hilarious....I loved the guys tone of voice; "That ref is a jackass!"

:laugh: :laugh: 

Come to think of it, I agree with the USAToday ratings of Zebra, rasta-dog man, and Sierra Mist catapulting baboon. Definately the highlights of the night (game included).


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I had our whole office crowded around my cubicle watchin the Terry Tate Ad. We had to get more Kleenex because everyone was laughing so hard.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I had our whole office crowded around my cubicle watchin the Terry Tate Ad. We had to get more Kleenex because everyone was laughing so hard.


so did I....:laugh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't know about any of you, but I'm looking forward to this year's super bowl... Just a couple more weeks...


----------

